# Using the remote with 2 TiVos



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

New VM TiVo arriving 16th (yipee!), but it's got me thinking. I'm going to be using both the new box and the S1 for a while. At least until I've watched all the old stuff, and maybe longer with a freeview box.

So are the new remotes and TiVos going to be using the same IR codes which could confuse things? I'm guessing they will. I've already got an imported black remote that I'm using with the S1 which I seem to remember needed no special configuration. It does have a DVR 1/2 switch on it so perhaps there's hope of changing either box to a different set of operating codes.

Well, whoever gets their box first, would you be so kind as to check this out and let the rest of us know?

Thanks.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

The s1 can be programmed with 9 different codes so you can have 8 per room or cupboard as one (code0) is a universal code.

So just set your remote and s1 to code 1 by going to the system info screen and pressing and holding the TiVo and 1 buttons on your imported remote in the 1 switch setting.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks cyril. :up:

I'll give that a try.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

BUT.... if you have 2 S1 boxes set to remote code 1 and 2 (in fact even only one S1 box), if the VM is only set to 0, then how can you separate them? When set to 0, it will control any aand all TiVo boxes.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Could Tivo have changed the codes since the series 1 boxes though?


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Does anyone know - Will the new box be compatible with a Logitech Harmony? Much as I love the peanut, I like having only 1 remote to control them all.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Old remote doesn't work on new box.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Pine Cladding said:


> Does anyone know - Will the new box be compatible with a Logitech Harmony? Much as I love the peanut, I like having only 1 remote to control them all.


Should be, depends which you have Logitech should have the codes in the database. Not had a look yet but eventually VM Tivo may appear but suspect the generic Tivo Premiere codes would work.
First thing I do when I get mine will be to reprogram the Harmony


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pine Cladding said:


> Does anyone know - Will the new box be compatible with a Logitech Harmony? Much as I love the peanut, I like having only 1 remote to control them all.


As far as I know, yes. I have checked and the Harmony has "Tivo" as a provider. It also has "Virgin Media"


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

cwaring said:


> As far as I know, yes. I have checked and the Harmony has "Tivo" as a provider. It also has "Virgin Media"


Ah yes, but do they have the 2 in the same entry


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Not at the moment. ie I don't think the "VM UK Tivo" is specifically in there yet.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

One of the VM staff at Cable Forum has stated that the VM TiVO remote uses most of the same codes as the V+ remote.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> One of the VM staff at Cable Forum has stated that the VM TiVO remote uses most of the same codes as the V+ remote.


That doesn't surprise me as in the past all the VM boxes have at least shared some remote codes, which when you have more than one box in the same room is a pain. The VM boxes that my Tivo's control have always had to be covered up or hidden away.

If what is said at the cable forum is correct then when my new VM Tivo is installed I will have to think of a way to stop its remote and the V+ remote interfering with each other


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Don't forget - this is not a TiVo box. This is a Cisco box just like the original V+ that just happens to be running TiVo's software.

The remotes are actually made by a separate third party for Virgin's boxes and I'd not be surprised if TiVo didn't just license the basic designs to Virgin to allow them to maintain their discounts for buying remotes etc.

The Cisco V-HD boxes are also able to run TiVo's software stack so I'd expect Virgin to have specified a common remote standard as they currently have with standard virgin remotes operating V+boxes properly and vice versa.


----------

